# OSHA 10 hour



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

It is easy...it's only a 10 hour "awareness" class.

Try a 500 hour "train the trainer" class ~ this is where one becomes certified to train others.


----------



## Kontes (Jan 24, 2009)

*E contractor*

Here we have a 8 hr OSHA class that we do on-line.. looks simple and it is paid by employer. To the employee it is a nice thing to have in the wallet and have on your resume-- one more step to professionalism... 1st line of protection for safety and outrageous fines from OSHA.. OSHA is funded by fines and is gearing up big time with the new adminstration... they are cash strapped.. 
So what is a compentant person????? NFPA 70e ?????


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Kontes said:


> So what is a compentant person????? NFPA 70e ?????


NFPA 70E is a standard.

OSHA defines a competent person:


> The term "Competent Person" is used in many OSHA standards and documents. An OSHA "competent person" is defined as "one who is capable of identifying existing and predictable hazards in the surroundings or working conditions which are unsanitary, hazardous, or dangerous to employees, and who has authorization to take prompt corrective measures to eliminate them".


http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/competentperson/index.html


----------



## Kontes (Jan 24, 2009)

*10 hr OSHA class*

congrats.. save one OSHA violation... starting to review safety section of this site.. looks helpfull.. any other sections usefull that you have found?


----------

